# Winter Sonata (My Composition of 1 mvt.)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If I could've had it my way, I would have just left the genre tag with JUST art, since I don't like labeling genres. Everything in this world is art, in being that it all expresses an idea or emotion. But, since I couldn't, I put Classical too, since I felt that was the closest. It's somewhere in-between new age and classical. It's not as cheesy as most New Age, but not as complex as most Classical, and I like that.
nakulanbala.bandcamp.com


----------

